# I'm making a Cubase Touchscreen Controller - The Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller



## jononotbono

Hey everyone,

I thought I'd start a thread here as I have been on a mission for a while now to create a touchscreen controller for Cubase (that I will release once I think it's good enough) and I think I am on the final climb to getting version 1 ready.

To share some of my excitement about this, I just filmed this short video showing something I am particularly excited about that lurks within the Jono not Bono Cubase Controller and I am hoping it will excite at least a few people! 

Jono

EDIT

Latest video...


----------



## MarcusD

You've been working hard on this Jono, good to see it pay off for you! Pretty sure many will find this a huge time saver.


----------



## jononotbono

MarcusD said:


> You've been working hard on this Jono, good to see it pay off for you! Pretty sure many will find this a huge time saver.


Thanks man, it's been a huge amount of work but I'm excited to be at a point that I can show it now


----------



## el-bo

Blimey!


----------



## doctoremmet




----------



## Drjay

Good work. I especially like the layout of the widgets (I always struggle when it comes to good layouts/GUIs). I can imagine,you spent days and nights to get this thing done.
One question though: You are writing ‚velocity sensitive‘. Maybe I was too tired when watching your video, but I can‘t see the velocity sensitive part.


----------



## jononotbono

Drjay said:


> Good work. I especially like the layout of the widgets (I always struggle when it comes to good layouts/GUIs).


Thanks man.




Drjay said:


> I can imagine,you spent days and nights to get this thing done.


Week after week 😂




Drjay said:


> One question though: You are writing ‚velocity sensitive‘. Maybe I was too tired when watching your video, but I can‘t see the velocity sensitive part.


Can you not tell the instruments are getting louder and brighter as my fingers get to the top of the screen? Admittedly that video is just a rough recording from an iPad so perhaps it isn’t clear. A proper walkthrough with decent sound will likely help, 

“can you not tell”… sounds really rude if read in the wrong way 😂


----------



## José Herring

Looks fantastic. First touchscreen controller that I've been seriously interested in.


----------



## Drjay

jononotbono said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Week after week 😂
> 
> 
> 
> Can you not tell the instruments are getting louder and brighter as my fingers get to the top of the screen? Admittedly that video is just a rough recording from an iPad so perhaps it isn’t clear. A proper walkthrough with decent sound will likely help,
> 
> “can you not tell”… sounds really rude if read in the wrong way 😂


Well, I have to admit I wasn‘t sure whether it was my imagination or I heard a difference.  
As I said, I was pretty tired. Thanks!


----------



## jononotbono

Drjay said:


> Well, I have to admit I wasn‘t sure whether it was my imagination or I heard a difference.
> As I said, I was pretty tired. Thanks!


Actually when I played the strings patches they aren’t velocity sensitive (I was using the performance patches of Spitfire Solo Strings and mod wheel is needed unless you play staccato notes). The Harp is velocity sensitive though. In a proper walk through I’ll make sure I demonstrate mallet instruments as I totally forgot to show it being used with those (and it’s great for that as well) and you’ll definitely hear velocity sensitive.


----------



## Loïc D

Crazy good !!!
All done with Open Stage Control ?


----------



## jononotbono

Loïc D said:


> Crazy good !!!
> All done with Open Stage Control ?


Yeah man. This is using Open Stage Control


----------



## synergy543

Very cool idea. I think you'll have a lot of success with this! I want one.

But why only with Cubase? If it runs on a iPad, then why can't it send MIDI to any sequencer?


----------



## jononotbono

synergy543 said:


> But why only with Cubase? If it runs on a iPad, then why can't it send MIDI to any sequencer?


Perhaps one day I’ll look at other DAWs but doing this for one DAW, almost by myself is so much work. Never say never but I know and use Cubase and that’s what this first version is for.


----------



## Paulogic

Seems MPE is a possibility here, no?


----------



## Loïc D

jononotbono said:


> Yeah man. This is using Open Stage Control


What’s the tuition fees for your “O-S-C beyond the stars” crash course ?


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Luke, that looks very nice! Maybe it's time to force my husband to return _my_ touchscreen to _me_ !...


----------



## jononotbono

Paulogic said:


> Seems MPE is a possibility here, no?


Man, I don’t think MPE is gonna be possible. There’s no way of the touch screen registering pressure as an example. It would truly amazing to have MPE but I don’t think it’s possible sadly.


----------



## jononotbono

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Luke, that looks very nice! Maybe it's time to force my husband to return _my_ touchscreen to _me_ !...


Thank you! And it’s just not right someone else having your touch screen 😂


----------



## Zedcars

jononotbono said:


> Man, I don’t think MPE is gonna be possible. There’s no way of the touch screen registering pressure as an example. It would truly amazing to have MPE but I don’t think it’s possible sadly.


Didn’t Apple implement pseudo pressure sensitivity by using the accelerometer? I’m sure that’s doable.

By the way, you look like a crazy scientist behind that desk! Is that the interface to a top secret intergalactic space rocket?

Looks really cool and useful. Great idea Jono!

Edit: Seems like it can be done using finger area detection:









Is iPad sensitive to the amount of pressure exerted by a finger?


Can I detect the force or pressure exerted by a user (musician's) finger?




stackoverflow.com


----------



## jononotbono

Zedcars said:


> Didn’t Apple implement pseudo pressure sensitivity by using the accelerometer? I’m sure that’s doable.
> 
> By the way, you look like a crazy scientist behind that desk! Is that the interface to a top secret intergalactic space rocket?
> 
> Looks really cool and useful. Great idea Jono!
> 
> Edit: Seems like it can be done using finger area detection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is iPad sensitive to the amount of pressure exerted by a finger?
> 
> 
> Can I detect the force or pressure exerted by a user (musician's) finger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stackoverflow.com


Stop forcing me to make this thing better. I’ll see what I can do once I’ve got the first version “finished” 😂

And I must stress again, this version is not recommended for iPads. Things are just too small to see and touch. An iPad version may be on the cards though. That depends if anyone would be interested in that because a lot of my design choices with this version is all about work flow. Which means minimal page hopping and a small screen forces page hopping as there is just less real estate to deal with.

Time for a beer I think!


----------



## Zedcars

jononotbono said:


> Stop forcing me to make this thing better. I’ll see what I can do once I’ve got the first version “finished” 😂
> 
> And I must stress again, this version is not recommended for iPads. Things are just too small to see and touch. An iPad version may be on the cards though. That depends if anyone would be interested in that because a lot of my design choices with this version is all about work flow. Which means minimal page hopping and a small screen forces page hopping as there is just less real estate to deal with.
> 
> Time for a beer I think!


Lol. Ah, I see. Fair enough. I thought you’d got an iPad Pro there. You may have already mentioned the device but I couldn’t find it. Is it a Windows Surface or sumink of that ilk? 

Have a nice beer. 🍻


----------



## Markrs

Zedcars said:


> Didn’t Apple implement pseudo pressure sensitivity by using the accelerometer? I’m sure that’s doable.
> 
> By the way, you look like a crazy scientist behind that desk! Is that the interface to a top secret intergalactic space rocket?
> 
> Looks really cool and useful. Great idea Jono!
> 
> Edit: Seems like it can be done using finger area detection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is iPad sensitive to the amount of pressure exerted by a finger?
> 
> 
> Can I detect the force or pressure exerted by a user (musician's) finger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stackoverflow.com


Musikraken touch interface on iPad and Android supports MPE the same way you described.


----------



## jononotbono

Markrs said:


> Musikraken touch interface on iPad and Android supports MPE the same way you described.


This is exciting. And depressing at the same time 😂


----------



## Markrs

jononotbono said:


> This is exciting. And depressing at the same time 😂


Pretty cheap app to try out and the dev is on this forum, though it is not OSC, but a JUCE app I think






MusiKraken - New experimental MIDI Controller Construction Kit app


Hello all, I finally released the iOS version of my own MIDI Controller app today! It is called: MusiKraken. (Android version coming soon as well...). I originally made the app for myself, but then Covid-19 came along and I suddenly had a lot of time :-|. That is why I created a releasable...



vi-control.net


----------



## jononotbono

Zedcars said:


> Lol. Ah, I see. Fair enough. I thought you’d got an iPad Pro there. You may have already mentioned the device but I couldn’t find it. Is it a Windows Surface or sumink of that ilk?
> 
> Have a nice beer. 🍻


I’m using an Acer touch screen. It's an Acer T27SHL. Truly amazing touch screen and I used it for a while with OSX (networked Mac Mini) and whilst it was ok, it truly came into it's own when I plugged it into a PC. Touch isn't natively supported with OSX so you have to use Touch base drivers and whilst it's great, it just doesn't compare to using it on Windows where Touch is native. Multi touch as well.

It's a 27" screen which is definitely not everyone's party. However, I used to own a Slate Raven MTI2 (which is a 27" touch screen) and I just got so used to it that now I love having a 27" touch screen. This controller is currently being tested by a pro composer and he is using a 24" touch screen and says everything looks great and scales perfectly. So whilst I'd love to say "This will work on any sized screen" I'm not financially rich and can't buy every sized touch screen in existence to test what it looks like. I have tested it on a small iPad Air2 and in my opinion it's just way too small and I can't recommend this for using with a screen like that. I don't ever what anyone thinking I am selling something to just take their money and have no care in the world. I am on a mission to make a Cubase touch controller that I love. And along the way, I thought, maybe some other people might like it too which is why I decided to make one that I will release (and I will make videos showing absolutely everything about it including understanding the basics of Open Stage Control and setting it up of course). This controller isn't going to be for everyone! And the bigger the screen the better! I'm so done with lots of little screens and so many bits of plastic on the desk to control all sorts of different things and just want one screen to rule them all (translated to - rule my life haha). 

And yeah, this beer tastes nice. Just spent all day helping to clean a friend's restaurant kitchen as he is moving to a new job and like a fool I said "Yes! I'll be there! Can't wait to get covered in bleach and grease!" Thank tits that's over. 😂


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

jononotbono said:


> Thank you! And it’s just not right someone else having your touch screen 😂


Cannot agree more, especially given the fact that I had DTouch for Cubase on it!  Now, it seems that Devil Tech aka Aida Sound does not exist anymore or their site has been hacked (CORRECTION: They still exist at aidasound.com. Their site was being reworked. See my post below.).

You might be my only hope now Luke  Still true! Looks very promising!!!


----------



## jononotbono

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Cannot agree more, especially given the fact that I had DTouch for Cubase on it!  Now, it seems that Devil Tech aka Aida Sound does not exist anymore or their site has been hacked, I don't know.


You're probably gonna need a divorce unless this situation is rectified soon. 😂


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

If anyone is looking for a "cheap" way to convert a large monitor in a touch one there is PQLabs. I used the G5 model (4K, up to 50 touch points) to create a 55" touch screen mixer for Cubase this way. Was amazing! Just make sure that your monitor or TV panel is IPS and that your chroma subsampling is 4:4:4 (for TVs) for max clarity at any angle. Computer monitors are always 4:4:4, I think but might be wrong.


----------



## Drjay

Zedcars said:


> Didn’t Apple implement pseudo pressure sensitivity by using the accelerometer? I’m sure that’s doable.
> 
> By the way, you look like a crazy scientist behind that desk! Is that the interface to a top secret intergalactic space rocket?
> 
> Looks really cool and useful. Great idea Jono!
> 
> Edit: Seems like it can be done using finger area detection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is iPad sensitive to the amount of pressure exerted by a finger?
> 
> 
> Can I detect the force or pressure exerted by a user (musician's) finger?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stackoverflow.com


The biggest problem (if you want to call it a problem) is, you currently do not have access to raw touch data - besides touch/no touch for certain controllers - in OSC. 
Afaik Apple dropped the support for the area detection feature, but I‘m not 100% sure.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Cannot agree more, especially given the fact that I had DTouch for Cubase on it!  Now, it seems that Devil Tech aka Aida Sound does not exist anymore or their site has been hacked, I don't know. You might be my only hope now Luke


I stand corrected. Their tech support replied that their site was under maintenance. _Now_ their site AidaSound.com _seems _safe. Now they have _DTouch for Cubase _v2 and a "new" product called _Symphony _which "is a very powerful MIDI controller application. Furthermore, it allows you to create graphical user interfaces through a WYSIWYG editor." according to the site. Never tried so cannot comment on it.

I must add that* I prefer Luke's solution here *as 1) he seems to be off to a great start (and more!) and 2) we have direct access to the developper (Luke!) and can influence the development of the tool, given his time and interest of course. That's the best solution IMHO as the response from the Italian company behind _DTouch _and _Symphony_ (was www.deviltechnologies.net, now has moved to www.aidasound.com) seems to be a bit sketchy lately making me worry about their future.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Markrs said:


> Musikraken touch interface on iPad and Android supports MPE the same way you described.


I just watched their videos. VERY interesting controller! Possible applications go from the mundane to the crazy. Tracking a finger's contact surface area is a good idea! Very curious to see how it will develop... Could become the "poor woman's" ($10 and readily available!) MPE controller


----------



## Markrs

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I just watched their videos. VERY interesting controller! Possible applications go from the mundane to the crazy. Tracking a finger's contact surface area is a good idea! Very curious to see how it will develop... Could become the "poor woman's" ($10 and readily available!) MPE controller


The hand, body and mouth tracking is lots fun, plus you can have different input connect to different instruments. In total it is a basic version of Roli Seaboard, Divismate (you can connect a keyboard as well, rather than use an on screen on), Breath Controller and Leap Motion controller all in one for $10 on both iOS and Android.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Markrs said:


> The hand, body and mouth tracking is lots fun, plus you can have different input connect to different instruments. In total it is a basic version of Roli Seaboard, Divismate (you can connect a keyboard as well, rather than use an on screen on), Breath Controller and Leap Motion controller all in one for $10 on both iOS and Android.


My TEC and Leap controllers rolled into one  I have a few iPads lying around the house but I couldn't find with what exact iPad models their face tracking works. I will have to contact them. Or just buy the d... thing and try it  Anyway, thanks for the info @Markrs !


----------



## Markrs

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> My TEC and Leap controllers rolled into one  I have a few iPads lying around the house but I couldn't find with what exact iPad models their face tracking works. I will have to contact them. Or just buy the d... thing and try it  Anyway, thanks for the info @Markrs !


If it helps there is a thread on it:






MusiKraken - New experimental MIDI Controller Construction Kit app


Hello all, I finally released the iOS version of my own MIDI Controller app today! It is called: MusiKraken. (Android version coming soon as well...). I originally made the app for myself, but then Covid-19 came along and I suddenly had a lot of time :-|. That is why I created a releasable...



vi-control.net





@Snarp is the wonderful and very responsive developer of it.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

I also got myself a copy of *ZenDAW* which was on sale today. 
So many available options for Cubase!


----------



## VSriHarsha

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> If anyone is looking for a "cheap" way to convert a large monitor in a touch one there is PQLabs. I used the G5 model (4K, up to 50 touch points) to create a 55" touch screen mixer for Cubase this way. Was amazing! Just make sure that your monitor or TV panel is IPS and that your chroma subsampling is 4:4:4 (for TVs) for max clarity at any angle. Computer monitors are always 4:4:4, I think but might be wrong.


Wow! They convert a normal screen to a Touch? I think I’ll take a look.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

VSriHarsha said:


> Wow! They convert a normal screen to a Touch? I think I’ll take a look.


Yes, and it works very well! And you don't need to buy the glass, just get the frame. The tempered glass cover is mostly for outdoor setups or for touch tables, etc. And it's _very heavy_ too so increases shipping costs a lot and makes installation more difficult. The frame ships in a tube, just snap the four sides together and you're done 

I got mine from https://www.gesturetek.com/oldhome/multitouchoverlays/introduction.php (GestureTek) here in Canada. Very good service! They're also available from many other distributors around the world including Aliexpress' DEFI TECH store that's been there for a while and _seems_ reliable.

Disclaimer: no affiliation with any of them. Just happy customer 

FYI the resulting 55" touch monitor was mounted on this strong adjustable rolling cart by CopyTech now perfectly adapted to its role as a mixing panel in Cubase.

In retrospect a 46-50" monitor like the one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26Ca9Pyb4Y (demonstrated here) might have been enough; easier to position, less expensive, etc. but hey, why not?


----------



## jononotbono

Something to be aware of with huge touch screens (I have used the largest Slate Raven), you can get “Gorilla Arm” 😂 I personally don’t want a work out when using a touch screen. However, there is something amazing with things being so large and visible. Just becomes a lot of work reaching for things and then as good little humans used to muscle memory from over the years… it’s back to just using a mouse a qwerty keyboard to save the hassle. I’d say a 27” is a great size (when you get used to it). When a Minority Report computer finally gets released in the future then I’ll be up for moving my arms (and whole body) 😂


----------



## jbuhler

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, and it works very well! And you don't need to buy the glass, just get the frame. The tempered glass cover is mostly for outdoor setups or for touch tables, etc. And it's _very heavy_ too so increases shipping costs a lot and makes installation more difficult. The frame ships in a tube, just snap the four sides together and you're done
> 
> I got mine from https://www.gesturetek.com/oldhome/multitouchoverlays/introduction.php (GestureTek) here in Canada. Very good service! They're also available from many other distributors around the world including Aliexpress' DEFI TECH store that's been there for a while and _seems_ reliable.
> 
> Disclaimer: no affiliation with any of them. Just happy customer
> 
> FYI the resulting 55" touch monitor was mounted on this strong adjustable rolling cart by CopyTech now perfectly adapted to its role as a mixing panel in Cubase.
> 
> In retrospect a 46-50" monitor like the one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26Ca9Pyb4Y (demonstrated here) might have been enough; easier to position, less expensive, etc. but hey, why not?


PQ Labs makes it difficult to get general pricing… 

I did find a whole range of pricing here: https://store.crunchytech.com/pq-labs-g5-4k-overlays/


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

jononotbono said:


> Something to be aware of with huge touch screens (I have used the largest Slate Raven), you can get “Gorilla Arm” 😂


Excellent point! Since for 16:9 monitors the height, or depth in this case, of the screen is about 50% of the diagonal (a 55" screen is about 27-28" high/deep ignoring frames) this is definitely something to keep in mind. Arms only reach so far and fatigue can set in very fast. Of course you can change the pitch of the table but still...


----------



## Pablocrespo

I can recommend capacitive touchscreens, I tried the IR frame and didn´t like it, I love my capacitive frame because it is very accurate in the bottom half of the screen


----------



## Markrs

Looks like your can get some pretty cheap touch screen overlays from China. I might Geri over for my 27" monitor.






Responsive Wholesale capacitive touch screen frame For Work And Entertainment - Alibaba.com


Choose from a large selection of wholesale capacitive touch screen frame for use at home and in the office. Monitors and televisions sets are available among our touch screen monitors options.



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Pablocrespo said:


> I can recommend capacitive touchscreens, I tried the IR frame and didn´t like it, I love my capacitive frame because it is very accurate in the bottom half of the screen


Interesting. I didn't have such problems with mine. It tracked fast and very accurately. Must differ between brands/techs.

UPDATE: I checked. The touch precision is 1.5 mm on my 4K system.


----------



## VSriHarsha

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Yes, and it works very well! And you don't need to buy the glass, just get the frame. The tempered glass cover is mostly for outdoor setups or for touch tables, etc. And it's _very heavy_ too so increases shipping costs a lot and makes installation more difficult. The frame ships in a tube, just snap the four sides together and you're done
> 
> I got mine from https://www.gesturetek.com/oldhome/multitouchoverlays/introduction.php (GestureTek) here in Canada. Very good service! They're also available from many other distributors around the world including Aliexpress' DEFI TECH store that's been there for a while and _seems_ reliable.
> 
> Disclaimer: no affiliation with any of them. Just happy customer
> 
> FYI the resulting 55" touch monitor was mounted on this strong adjustable rolling cart by CopyTech now perfectly adapted to its role as a mixing panel in Cubase.
> 
> In retrospect a 46-50" monitor like the one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-26Ca9Pyb4Y (demonstrated here) might have been enough; easier to position, less expensive, etc. but hey, why not?


Thanks a lot @Tatiana Gordeeva !

Yes you’re right. Available in US too, right? Frame’s just good. The pic you posted is the Frame you’re telling, right?

Is it possible to get like a little small frames like 24” to 32” something? But this IS totally a great idea. I am think about Mini & this would be additional help.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Hi! The picture above is ONLY a table to support any monitor/TV with a VESA mount. It has nothing to do with the touch frame itself. In my case I had to create a system cart table + 55" monitor/TV + touch frame because of the size I wanted.

From the links above you will see what touch frame sizes are available. I suggest to NOT buy the glass that they sell (not useful in a studio). For small monitors (24-32") you can probably get away cheaper by buying simply a touch monitor instead of a touch frame + a TV/monitor. They're quite inexpensive now in those sizes and you can get your pick of capacitive or IR systems.


----------



## quickbrownf0x

doctoremmet said:


>


Adriaantjuh!


----------



## doctoremmet

quickbrownf0x said:


> Adriaantjuh!


Allememachies


----------



## quickbrownf0x

doctoremmet said:


> Allememachies







Ha. ha. ha. ha.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

doctoremmet said:


> Allememachies


каждый !?

Haha, got you there ?


----------



## dunamisstudio

After seeing Junkie XL's touchscreen setup today, I'll be keeping my eye on this and looking for a touchscreen monitor.


----------



## jononotbono

Right then... it's time for a new rough as hell video on the latest feature in the Jono not Bono Cubase Controller. We have an articulation switching system!


----------



## IFM

This is absolutely awesome!


----------



## jononotbono

IFM said:


> This is absolutely awesome!


Makes me so happy you think this! We've actually got much bigger plans with this art system but for version one, we are just going to stick with this. Gotta keep the never ending work down to ensure getting this thing "finished". 😀


----------



## Pablocrespo

It´s great Jono! tempted to abandon Dtouch for this, but I have a system to choose the articulation in the key editor, (recorded mouse movement to select them at the dropdown menu of the info line).

But that articulation system you guys came up with is genius!


----------



## IFM

jononotbono said:


> Makes me so happy you think this! We've actually got much bigger plans with this art system but for version one, we are just going to stick with this. Gotta keep the never ending work down to ensure getting this thing "finished". 😀


Are you running this on an all-in-one PC or just a simple PC with a touchscreen monitor?


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> It´s great Jono! tempted to abandon Dtouch for this, but I have a system to choose the articulation in the key editor, (recorded mouse movement to select them at the dropdown menu of the info line).
> 
> But that articulation system you guys came up with is genius!


Well man, don't fix what isn't broken. If you already have a system that works then that's great. There isn't going to be mouse recording in this. I didn't want anyone to have to invest in buying any additional software but it's a good idea for sure!


----------



## jononotbono

IFM said:


> Are you running this on an all-in-one PC or just a simple PC with a touchscreen monitor?


I'm using a Touch Screen plugged into a PC. It's about 13 years old (has a 2600k cpu in it) that I used to use as a Cubase machine but its been collecting dust for a while so I thought I'd make use of it again. Also, regarding touch, PC/Windows supports multi touch and OSX doesn't so using a PC is the only real way to go.

A very successful composer in LA is testing out a version of this and he is using I micro PC and works like a charm so nothing insane is needed. Just something that can run Open Stage Control.


----------



## Pablocrespo

jononotbono said:


> Well man, don't fix what isn't broken. If you already have a system that works then that's great. There isn't going to be mouse recording in this. I didn't want anyone to have to invest in buying any additional software but it's a good idea for sure!


I wish Steinberg could get their s* together about the keyboard access in the info line, so I could program a macro with keys, but you can´t access the articulation dropdown menu with the tab key


----------



## jononotbono

Pablocrespo said:


> I wish Steinberg could get their s* together about the keyboard access in the info line, so I could program a macro with keys, but you can´t access the articulation dropdown menu with the tab key


Totally with you man. Just being able to trigger Enter/Return would be a start man. For example... you wanna be able to create a macro for Bouncing audio. So first step is Bounce audio and then a window pops up asking you to hit Enter. And you have to manually click Enter because it's impossible to add that command in the macro. So frustrating. Life is so hard 😂


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Sorry if this is not useful but... Have you considered AutoIt ?
My husband has been able to automate crazy stuff with it that could not be accessed otherwise. Just an idea... 

Forgot to say: and it's 100% free!


----------



## Headlands

Bravo, man! I've been a fan of your videos with Metagrid and had no idea you were doing this. To me it's on a completely different level than what Metagrid can do. I'm a busy composer in L.A. and will be awaiting its release. Would I be able to run it on a slightly smaller touch screen that I choose (aside from iPad, of course)?


----------



## jononotbono

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Sorry if this is not useful but... Have you considered AutoIt ?
> My husband has been able to automate crazy stuff with it that could not be accessed otherwise. Just an idea...
> 
> Forgot to say: and it's 100% free!


Interesting. I'll a look into it! Thank you!


----------



## jononotbono

Headlands said:


> Bravo, man! I've been a fan of your videos with Metagrid and had no idea you were doing this. To me it's on a completely different level than what Metagrid can do. I'm a busy composer in L.A. and will be awaiting its release. Would I be able to run it on a slightly smaller touch screen that I choose (aside from iPad, of course)?


Hey man, I have designed this in percentages for this exact reason of people being able to use it on any size screen. I absolutely can't advise using it with an iPad as the whole design choice was to minimise page hopping which is what all iPad apps force you do to as they are just so small. I'm also personally sick of straining my eyes so I'm all up for a large touch screen at this point. Someone is testing it with a 22 inch Touch screen and it scales perfectly so you can definitely run this on smaller screens than what I have


----------



## Headlands

jononotbono said:


> Hey man, I have designed this in percentages for this exact reason of people being able to use it on any size screen. I absolutely can't advise using it with an iPad as the whole design choice was to minimise page hopping which is what all iPad apps force you do to as they are just so small. I'm also personally sick of straining my eyes so I'm all up for a large touch screen at this point. Someone is testing it with a 22 inch Touch screen and it scales perfectly so you can definitely run this on smaller screens than what I have


Perfect! I would be happy to move the iPad elsewhere.  I have a larger iPad and there's too much page hopping indeed. The modern flow needs to be fast with the least amount of fussing, and what you're doing is as good as it gets IMO.


----------



## Drjay

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Sorry if this is not useful but... Have you considered AutoIt ?
> My husband has been able to automate crazy stuff with it that could not be accessed otherwise. Just an idea...
> 
> Forgot to say: and it's 100% free!


I love Autoit! I use it to load instrument tracks in cubase, via OSC. Unfortunately the Autoit OSC module I used did not work as expected, so I had to reimplemented it partly. But otherwise it‘s a great tool.


----------



## jononotbono

Headlands said:


> Perfect! I would be happy to move the iPad elsewhere.  I have a larger iPad and there's too much page hopping indeed. The modern flow needs to be fast with the least amount of fussing, and what you're doing is as good as it gets IMO.


Man that's amazing you think that. One of the whole points of making this is to enhance workflow. It's why some things are in multiple places. Because when doing a specific job, you don't want to be going to different pages when they should all be together. Spotting, for example. This where there is a Tap Tempo device and along with commands that are elsewhere (adding Markers, Object selection, Pencil, Timewarp, move to cursor, track type musical/linear, snap types - all that kind of stuff).

It's impossible to completely eradicate page hopping but I'm trying my best to figure out how to minimise it.

I will also say, the downside to this controller is that the user can't just select any command from cubase and put it anywhere (like you can in Metagrid or Sherlock). However, I don't personally need 6000 commands. I just need the ones I use (which includes a lot of Custom stuff). There is a panel in the favourites panel that I will have for the user to be able to add a couple of rows of commands that some people will likely want as they have custom commands they have created themselves and will pre assign them to a generic remote. And for these types of people, that actively make their own commands, will already be more than capable of assigning those. I'll make some in depth videos about all this stuff soon.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Am I subscriber #666 ???  That CAN'T be good!


----------



## manoarbol

jononotbono said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread here as I have been on a mission for a while now to create a touchscreen controller for Cubase (that I will release once I think it's good enough) and I think I am on the final climb to getting version 1 ready.
> 
> To share some of my excitement about this, I just filmed this short video showing something I am particularly excited about that lurks within the Jono not Bono Cubase Controller and I am hoping it will excite at least a few people!
> 
> Jono



Amazing. Very useful tool!


----------



## Mickels

jononotbono said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread here as I have been on a mission for a while now to create a touchscreen controller for Cubase (that I will release once I think it's good enough) and I think I am on the final climb to getting version 1 ready.
> 
> To share some of my excitement about this, I just filmed this short video showing something I am particularly excited about that lurks within the Jono not Bono Cubase Controller and I am hoping it will excite at least a few people!
> 
> Jono



Hi Jono,

nice to eMeet you first and happy to talk to you, you seem so crazy passionated !

I was wondering if you were about to release your piece of art programming job with OSC for touchscreen for Cubase/Nuendo (I guess it would work perfectly on both, I hope as I'm a Nuendo user) ? Have you got an idea of the release date ? I would really love to try it soon !

Thanks for you feedback !

Mike


----------



## jononotbono

Mickels said:


> Hi Jono,
> 
> nice to eMeet you first and happy to talk to you, you seem so crazy passionated !
> 
> I was wondering if you were about to release your piece of art programming job with OSC for touchscreen for Cubase/Nuendo (I guess it would work perfectly on both, I hope as I'm a Nuendo user) ? Have you got an idea of the release date ? I would really love to try it soon !
> 
> Thanks for you feedback !
> 
> Mike


Hey Mike, this controller is definitely going to be released before the end of the year. I don't want to give a date yet as there are still a few things that I want to figure out for it. As soon as possible basically. I would quite like my life back 😂

I haven't tested this with Nuendo yet (I don't actually have a Nuendo license despite having used Nuendo 11 in a studio I was working at not so long ago) which is why I've only been advertising it as a Cubase controller but I will eventually test it with Nuendo because every feature of Cubase 11 is in Nuendo 11 and although I'm pretty sure it will just work, I would still have to peace of mind and check everything.

I'm currently working on the Expression Map Articulation System and making it better. But the good news is the remaining list of things to do is getting smaller each day.


----------



## Loïc D

@jononotbono Can you use the articulation system to apply articulation on selected notes ?
(I manage to do this in LPX but it requires quite a lot of 3rd party settings too)


----------



## Mickels

jononotbono said:


> Hey Mike, this controller is definitely going to be released before the end of the year. I don't want to give a date yet as there are still a few things that I want to figure out for it. As soon as possible basically. I would quite like my life back 😂
> 
> I haven't tested this with Nuendo yet (I don't actually have a Nuendo license despite having used Nuendo 11 in a studio I was working at not so long ago) which is why I've only been advertising it as a Cubase controller but I will eventually test it with Nuendo because every feature of Cubase 11 is in Nuendo 11 and although I'm pretty sure it will just work, I would still have to peace of mind and check everything.
> 
> I'm currently working on the Expression Map Articulation System and making it better. But the good news is the remaining list of things to do is getting smaller each day.


Thanks for answering so fast !

Ok, so I was right... I was thinking that to build a thing like this has to break your life for some time... You just did answer ! 🤣

If you need a Nuendo beta tester, keep me in mind ! 😉 if you need just some feedback senders before the official release, I would love to be one of those who discover your Thing and pay for it of course !

Great job by the way ! Well done !


----------



## jononotbono

Loïc D said:


> @jononotbono Can you use the articulation system to apply articulation on selected notes ?
> (I manage to do this in LPX but it requires quite a lot of 3rd party settings too)


I'm not sure what you mean. Is this like how some people select specific notes with their mouse and then manually click on articulation types and it plays back those selected articulations? I've never worked in this way you describe so I'd be interested to learn more and if I can figure out something to do what you're asking then I will certainly have a look into it. I don't want to complicate things by using any other software than OSC. Not for version 1 anyway. Things have already got out of hand and the Controller file is at 200k lines of code already (the articulation scripting is nearly at 3000 lines on top of the controller) so I wince at the thought of more features. 😂 

Currently it works when you select a track with an ID number (in the track name) articulation buttons show in a panel in the controller. When you press any of the buttons, the articulations change in via the expression maps in Cubase. Also, the data of pressing the buttons records in the Articulation lanes in the key editor. There are a few other things it is going to do but I don't wanna talk about that yet.


----------



## blaggins

jononotbono said:


> Currently it works when you select a track with an ID number (in the track name) articulation buttons show in a panel in the controller. When you press any of the buttons, the articulations change in via the expression maps in Cubase. Also, the data of pressing the buttons records in the Articulation lanes in the key editor.


Color me intrigued! That's exactly what I've just been starting to consider doing on my own using TouchOSC, but man does it seem like it's going to be a lot of work to set up... 

jononotbono, how much of the work (in your estimate) so far has been put into TouchOSC-side programming, and how much of it is setting up all the Cubase-side automation (logic editor, macros, custom midi configs for the controller, etc.) to make this work?


----------



## jononotbono

tpoots said:


> Color me intrigued! That's exactly what I've just been starting to consider doing on my own using TouchOSC, but man does it seem like it's going to be a lot of work to set up...
> 
> jononotbono, how much of the work (in your estimate) so far has been put into TouchOSC-side programming, and how much of it is setting up all the Cubase-side automation (logic editor, macros, custom midi configs for the controller, etc.) to make this work?


I love the expression "Color me intrigued" but being English, it must be spelt COLOUR. Queen's English 😂

Fuck. The time spent. 5 months of constant 20 hr days (so far) with the occasional day off to get drunk and wonder why. The hangover day (which will be tomorrow) is always the worst. However, you mention TouchOSC. This is using OSC (Open Stage Control) not TouchOSC. Totally different. And yes, quite ridiculous they can't think of incredibly individual names to separate themselves. I'm now thinking about changing the name of this controller to "MIDI" 😂

One thing I will say, if you want to create your own thing, then you must. Nothing will stop this urge and nothing will be more glorious than fulfilling this urge than making your own controller. Just be aware, you'll need to pack your lunch because you're about fall into a Rabbit hole and won't be back for a while 😀

To answer your questions about time spent with Cubase and time spent with OSC...

I've spent years making the macros, key commands, LE and PLE commands that are included in the JNB Controller. It's difficult to give an exact amount of time. "A lot" is probably the best I can give.

I need to stress that I'm not gonna be selling this controller to fit everyone's needs. It's impossible to cater for everyone. Which is exactly why I'm just making one I love and if other people do then that's great. There are many other options!


----------



## 666Orlando

Hi Jono,

excelllent work ! Does it work on a mac too…I hope so 🙏

best regards


----------



## blaggins

jononotbono said:


> I love the expression "Color me intrigued" but being English, it must be spelt COLOUR. Queen's English 😂


Well that ain't how we spell it down here in Texas (pronounced Taeyxas)  I also love the expression too, forgot where I heard it the first time. Probably on a British TV shouw...



> Fuck. The time spent. 5 months of constant 20 hr days (so far) with the occasional day off to get drunk and wonder why. The hangover day (which will be tomorrow) is always the worst. However, you mention TouchOSC. This is using OSC (Open Stage Control) not TouchOSC. Totally different. And yes, quite ridiculous they can't think of incredibly individual names to separate themselves. I'm now thinking about changing the name of this controller to "MIDI" 😂


Hoo boy, that is a lot of effort. Also sorry I mean OSC, not TouchOSC, I was just getting my wires crossed. Also speaking of overloading the meaning of "OSC", did you know there is also something called OSC Pilot?



> To answer your questions about time spent with Cubase and time spent with OSC...
> 
> I've spent years making the macros, key commands, LE and PLE commands that are included in the JNB Controller. It's difficult to give an exact amount of time. "A lot" is probably the best I can give.


I was afraid of that. I'm reasonably new to Cubase and only have a handful of key commands and a single LE function I've put together so far. It's a frustrating process, and I really wish everything in Cubase was externally scriptable (like via a text editor). Clicking around like a deranged gerbil is a major bummer for anyone comfy with any kind of scripting language. I'm glad you are doing this, to me it makes a hell of a lot of sense to use the macros and LE/PLEs that someone else has taken this kind of immense effort to put together, although I don't have a touch screen big enough to run this baby so there's also that :(

Do you think someone handy with programming could take what you've built in Cubase and OSC and strip it down to work on a smaller screen? I'm not sure how coupled the OSC-side stuff is with the Cubase-side stuff, but I would have to guess there's a pretty clean abstraction there...


----------



## jononotbono

666Orlando said:


> Hi Jono,
> 
> excelllent work ! Does it work on a mac too…I hope so 🙏
> 
> best regards


Hey thanks man. Open Stage Control does work on a mac but OSX does not support multi touch. Also something to be aware of, if you plug a touch screen into your DAW machine (either on OSX or Windows) then you have the problem of app focus. Cubase and OSC will never be in focus at the same time and this makes it pretty horrible. So the only real way to go is by plugging a touch screen into a windows PC and networking it to your DAW computer. Nothing special is needed and even a micro PC is fine. You could plug a Mac into a Mac if you wanted but there would still be no multitouch so I definitely wouldn't recommend that.

When you load Open Stage control on a PC you literally can't tell if its a Mac or a PC until you shut the computer down or restart it next.

I built half of this on a Mac and when I changed it over to a PC, the performance difference was amazing. Basically, touch on OSX is horrible and you have to buy Touch base drivers which feel flakey in comparison.


----------



## jononotbono

tpoots said:


> Well that ain't how we spell it down here in Texas (pronounced Taeyxas)  I also love the expression too, forgot where I heard it the first time. Probably on a British TV shouw...
> 
> 
> Hoo boy, that is a lot of effort. Also sorry I mean OSC, not TouchOSC, I was just getting my wires crossed. Also speaking of overloading the meaning of "OSC", did you know there is also something called OSC Pilot?
> 
> 
> I was afraid of that. I'm reasonably new to Cubase and only have a handful of key commands and a single LE function I've put together so far. It's a frustrating process, and I really wish everything in Cubase was externally scriptable (like via a text editor). Clicking around like a deranged gerbil is a major bummer for anyone comfy with any kind of scripting language. I'm glad you are doing this, to me it makes a hell of a lot of sense to use the macros and LE/PLEs that someone else has taken this kind of immense effort to put together, although I don't have a touch screen big enough to run this baby so there's also that :(
> 
> Do you think someone handy with programming could take what you've built in Cubase and OSC and strip it down to work on a smaller screen? I'm not sure how coupled the OSC-side stuff is with the Cubase-side stuff, but I would have to guess there's a pretty clean abstraction there...


Anything is possible. Honestly, if you just want to use a small screen (like an iPad), just buy Metagrid. It can't do all the stuff this can but it has 250 of my LE commands (I donated them to them a while ago) so there's a quite a bit of custom midi stuff in that. It's also being updated with faders at long last. 

I have steered away from small screens because I'm just tired of straining my eyes and no matter what you use on an iPad, you are forced to constantly page hop and search through menus. Just a bit tired of all that stuff. Having an iPad is great, especially for when I travel with a laptop but in my music lab, I'm into a bigger screen now.


----------



## dunamisstudio

jononotbono said:


> Also something to be aware of, if you plug a touch screen into your DAW machine (either on OSX or Windows) then you have the problem of app focus. Cubase and OSC will never be in focus at the same time and this makes it pretty horrible. So the only real way to go is by plugging a touch screen into a windows PC and networking it to your DAW computer. Nothing special is needed and even a micro PC is fine.


That's good to know, cause I was about to sell a micro Dell pc since it turned out to be not a good VSL slave option. I'll keep it then.



jononotbono said:


> Honestly, if you just want to use a small screen (like an iPad), just buy Metagrid. It can't do all the stuff this can but it has 250 of my LE commands (I donated them to them a while ago) so there's a quite a bit of custom midi stuff in that. It's also being updated with faders at long last.


That would of been my next question. Currently my desk can't accomodate two 27" monitors and a 20-21" touch screen. So I'll just need to use an Ipad for now and wanted to ask what's an option for those. Thanks.


----------



## erodred

jononotbono said:


> I love the expression "Color me intrigued" but being English, it must be spelt COLOUR. Queen's English 😂


Being Canadian, we spell it Colour as well. At work writing VBA scripts using "Color" instead gets me every time.


----------



## jononotbono

erodred said:


> Being Canadian, we spell it Colour as well. At work writing VBA scripts using "Color" instead gets me every time.


I was only joking about. People can spell it however they want...
But we all know there's only one real way! 😂


----------



## Smikes77

jononotbono said:


> I was only joking about. People can spell it however they want...
> But we all know there's only one real way! 😂



But which way is your favorite spelling?


----------



## jononotbono

Smikes77 said:


> But which way is your favorite spelling?


The correct one.


----------



## Loïc D

jononotbono said:


> The correct one.


More important : what is your favorite colourrrrr ?


----------



## jononotbono

I've made a new video showing the faders in this thing!


----------



## jononotbono

Hey everyone, I’ve just filmed a short video showing the new and improved, the prim and proper, latest and greatest XY Pads in the Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Fantastic! Very impressive work there!! 

Out of my fantasy list of features. One _always_ have one 

1) recording of XY movements / trajectories like in Morphestra for ex.
2) possibility of switching ON a grid onto which the positions must snap

But these are _my_ fantasies only, maybe in v2.0. Anyway, great work!!


----------



## jononotbono

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Fantastic! Very impressive work there!!
> 
> Out of my fantasy list of features. One _always_ have one
> 
> 1) recording of XY movements / trajectories like in Morphestra for ex.
> 2) possibility of switching ON a grid onto which the positions must snap
> 
> But these are _my_ fantasies only, maybe in v2.0. Anyway, great work!!




I shall put them on the Santa's wish list!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

jononotbono said:


> I shall put them on the Santa's wish list!


Hey, thanks! I still believe in him


----------



## jononotbono

Just upgraded the faders... for them to be upgraded again!
Little screenshot of how the JnB Controller is starting to look. Will the saga ever end?


----------



## jononotbono

You've always gotta be prepared for dodgy musical questions


----------



## jononotbono

I understand how lazy composers are and especially how much hassle it is to move an arm past the keyboard, which is why I've now put in convenience favourite faders in the lower panel of the Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller.


----------



## jononotbono

The Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller is getting posher every day. Behold the new almighty icons on display 😂


----------



## Mickels

Can’t wait to try it ! One day maybe 🙃!


----------



## jononotbono

Mickels said:


> Can’t wait to try it ! One day maybe 🙃!


I promise that one day it will be available. Just not sure which day.


----------



## Mickels

Am I laughing or crying right now 🤪 ?!?


----------



## Smikes77

Mickels said:


> Am I laughing or crying right now 🤪 ?!?


Either way, the tears are real


----------



## Zedcars

jononotbono said:


> The Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller is getting posher every day. Behold the new almighty icons on display 😂


Impressive. Can you add:
“Order burrito 🌯“? 

By the way, does anyone actually use the eraser tool? Seems like a waste of time when I can just select the notes/part whatever with the cursor and delete it with the delete key.

Looking forward to the official release.


----------



## jononotbono

Zedcars said:


> Impressive. Can you add:
> “Order burrito 🌯“?
> 
> By the way, does anyone actually use the eraser tool? Seems like a waste of time when I can just select the notes/part whatever with the cursor and delete it with the delete key.
> 
> Looking forward to the official release.


Literally put it in there to stop inevitable bitching. “Where’s the eraser tool? This thing is broken and shit”.

Reminding myself why I’m not in a rush to sell publicly 😂


----------



## Pablocrespo

jononotbono said:


> I promise that one day it will be available. Just not sure which day.


Please let that day be a Wednesday...or maybe Thursday!


----------



## jononotbono

So, I've made a new video on the latest with the JnB Controller. Sorry its been a while, its not through laziness. Its just been because a nightmare we have been enduring deep in the recesses of the Touchscreen Rabbit Hole 😂

Anyway, hope its interesting to someone! To be continued...


----------



## Zedcars

Can’t wait to try out the…

Touch Hole™

and experience the…

Automatic Saving System™ (ASS)

Maybe even both together!



Looks great Luke. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jononotbono

Zedcars said:


> Can’t wait to try out the…
> 
> Touch Hole™
> 
> and experience the…
> 
> Automatic Saving System™ (ASS)
> 
> Maybe even both together!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great Luke. Keep up the good work.


If we don't die before finishing the JnB Controller, I am going to make a few "bespoke T Shirts" that will say...

I LIVED
AND DIED
TOUCHING
THE HOLE

Underneath... With a finger (that will look like ET's finger) pointing downwards... Touching a light source (Touchscreen) in the bottom of a hole, with shards of light flooding from the bottom of the Hole upwards through to the words.

I've not thought about it much 😂


----------



## dunamisstudio

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> I also got myself a copy of *ZenDAW* which was on sale today.
> So many available options for Cubase!


How's ZenDAW working out? I recently noticed it was on sale.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

dunamisstudio said:


> How's ZenDAW working out? I recently noticed it was on sale.


Did not have a chance to use it yet. Got myself a Stream Deck XL and I use it in Dorico these days. Will get to ZenDAW later. I already have the touchscreen monitor for it.


----------



## jononotbono

Decided to finally do the decent thing and make the XY pads Square (god knows what I was thinking to make them rectangular). They also now have an X through them (and obviously interactive faders on the sides not only to give feedback of position but also to give complete control on X or Y axis). Most importantly though, they are now numbered and ordered exactly like Zebra HZ because... that's what I use. I know. How selfish of me to do this! 

One of many layouts coming into shape with this thing...


----------



## Manuel M.

jononotbono said:


> Decided to finally do the decent thing and make the XY pads Square (god knows what I was thinking to make them rectangular). They also now have an X through them (and obviously interactive faders on the sides not only to give feedback of position but also to give complete control on X or Y axis). Most importantly though, they are now numbered and ordered exactly like Zebra HZ because... that's what I use. I know. How selfish of me to do this!
> 
> One of many layouts coming into shape with this thing...


Awesome, dude and just in time 😃 Finally got Zebra-dized. Now bring it on before I completely run out of cash! 😜


----------



## jononotbono

Manuel M. said:


> Awesome, dude and just in time 😃 Finally got Zebra-dized. Now bring it on before I completely run out of cash! 😜


You just bought Zebra? Oh man... See you in a couple years


----------



## Manuel M.

jononotbono said:


> You just bought Zebra? Oh man... See you in a couple years


Yap, this thing is wild. So far I was able to soothe my wife away with some batflaps ready at hand... guess this won't work for the rest of my life


----------



## jononotbono

Manuel M. said:


> Yap, this thing is wild. So far I was able to soothe my wife away with some batflaps ready at hand... guess this won't work for the rest of my life


Everyone likes a Batflap. Just turn them up! 😂


----------



## jononotbono

Can the Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller work with Logic Pro?


----------



## dgburns

jononotbono said:


> Can the Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller work with Logic Pro?




A few Open Stage Control / JNB controller questions, could you be a gent and enlighten moi:

-Are you controlling Cubase with OSC messages, or midi ? ( I get the harp thing is midi, but what about the shortcut key strokes, are you using generic remote with midi ?
-You might be able to accomplish many functions by having Osculator in between for Logic and the touchscreen if you are sending OSC messages for things like keyboard keystroke combinations etc.
-I realize this may have been discussed to death, but what touchscreen are you using, and how is it connected to the Mac?


----------



## jononotbono

dgburns said:


> A few Open Stage Control / JNB controller questions, could you be a gent and enlighten moi:
> 
> -Are you controlling Cubase with OSC messages, or midi ? ( I get the harp thing is midi, but what about the shortcut key strokes, are you using generic remote with midi ?
> -You might be able to accomplish many functions by having Osculator in between for Logic and the touchscreen if you are sending OSC messages for things like keyboard keystroke combinations etc.
> -I realize this may have been discussed to death, but what touchscreen are you using, and how is it connected to the Mac?


“Are you controlling Cubase with OSC messages, or midi ? ( I get the harp thing is midi, but what about the shortcut key strokes, are you using generic remote with midi ?”

Both. However, this video is in no way saying “the controller fully works with Logic”. Not yet anyway. I just tried it out for a bit of fun. The Harp sends out general midi. The command buttons use continuous controller data so for them to work, I’d have to midi learn or assign the CCs to each key commands. And obviously there would be stuff that doesn’t work in Logic because you can do certain things in Cubase and not Logic. Same goes for other DAWs.

“You might be able to accomplish many functions by having Osculator in between for Logic and the touchscreen if you are sending OSC messages for things like keyboard keystroke combinations etc.”

Interesting. I don’t know how to use Logic in any way like I do Cubase so I’d need to learn a lot of stuff to make the JnB Controller fully work with Logic but I’ll check that out! If I was to try an make a Logic version, I’d strip it of the Cubase specific commands and replace them with Logic specific ones. But I don’t know this stuff at this moment!

“-I realize this may have been discussed to death, but what touchscreen are you using, and how is it connected to the Mac?”

The touchscreen is connected to a PC. The PC is connected to my Mac via Ethernet cable and using RTPmidi on the PC and midi networking on OSX. I will, at a later date use a hardware midi interface for the touch screen pc as that’s the one and true way of having 100% stability but for now, networked midi is fine. The touchscreen I am using is an Acer T272HL. Hope that helps man!


----------



## Fever Phoenix

jononotbono said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I thought I'd start a thread here as I have been on a mission for a while now to create a touchscreen controller for Cubase (that I will release once I think it's good enough) and I think I am on the final climb to getting version 1 ready.
> 
> To share some of my excitement about this, I just filmed this short video showing something I am particularly excited about that lurks within the Jono not Bono Cubase Controller and I am hoping it will excite at least a few people!
> 
> Jono




How do I only see this now? Wow!


----------



## jononotbono

And for today's nerdalicious, Jono not Bono Cubase Touch Controller update. The contextual articulation panel has gotten a face (and ass) lift. Forget what people say. Looks are important 😂


----------



## dunamisstudio

Looks good, maybe I'll have a touchscreen display by the time it comes out.


----------



## jononotbono

Happy New Year everyone. It's time to re enter the touch hole. Lets see if the JnB Controller gets finished in 2022 😂


----------



## Joseph JP

jononotbono said:


> Happy New Year everyone. It's time to re enter the touch hole. Lets see if the JnB Controller gets finished in 2022 😂


Oh man. Our version of Neo(Luke Johnson Jnb) just re-enters the Matrix (the touch matrix) just to find out everything is pitch black in there, with no green code floating around and the former code not good enough. So he begins anew (rejecting reality) the long process of re-coding the matrix for the upcoming new version of the plug (Cubase) called Cubase 12. To make sure its indistinguishable from reality and to make sure its the perfect reality. So that we can wait for the chance to try it out. As shown above. But he's wearing black glasses so that could be the problem, its limiting his vision. He needs to activate his powers and Kung Fu. Lets all motivate him. Neo, Neoo, Noo. I mean Luke Look luoook.  Happy New Year 2022 Luke.


----------



## jononotbono

I've been wasting away in the touch hole and it feels like a year gone already. 

Prototype of a new visibility tool we've been working on that will show/hide any tracks in a template. Now, with interactive icons. Man, I need to get out more.


----------



## toomanynotes

This looks ace! Will this be software available when finished? Thanks


----------



## jononotbono

toomanynotes said:


> This looks ace! Will this be software available when finished? Thanks


Eventually one day!  

I can't put a date on anything yet as every time I think it may be ready, something else happens and get sucked back into the touch hole.


----------



## toomanynotes

jononotbono said:


> Eventually one day!
> 
> I can't put a date on anything yet as every time I think it may be ready, something else happens and get sucked back into the touch hol


So you like to get distracted by new shiny toys...So do i..


----------



## jononotbono

Hey everyone, god, I've been deeply lost in the touch hole for so long...

I've just made a new video on some of the latest new toys in the JnB Controller. This time having a look at Tickling the Ivories with the keyboards! 

Back in the touch hole I go. 😂


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

Another cool addition to the JnB _Super_ Controller Luke! 

Will it be possible _in the future _ to resize the top keyboard vertically to push more buttons above or below it?


----------



## jononotbono

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Another cool addition to the JnB _Super_ Controller Luke!
> 
> Will it be possible _in the future _ to resize the top keyboard vertically to push more buttons above or below it?


I shall write it down on the future shit list!


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva

jononotbono said:


> I shall write it down on the future shit list!


How many pages do you have so far? 
Seriously, great job you're doing there!!


----------



## Markrs

jononotbono said:


> Hey everyone, god, I've been deeply lost in the touch hole for so long...
> 
> I've just made a new video on some of the latest new toys in the JnB Controller. This time having a look at Tickling the Ivories with the keyboards!
> 
> Back in the touch hole I go. 😂



Great work Jono. The keyboard being thin looks tricky, couldn’t help feel that drum pad style squares/rectangles (with the notes displayed) would fit better for both keyswitching or playing. Though I notice you do have an option called pads, so maybe you already have this?


----------



## jononotbono

Markrs said:


> Great work Jono. The keyboard being thin looks tricky, couldn’t help feel that drum pad style squares/rectangles (with the notes displayed) would fit better for both keyswitching or playing. Though I notice you do have an option called pads, so maybe you already have this?


No comment.


----------



## RSK

I want this.


----------



## RSK

Love the "and breathe" button, BTW


----------



## jononotbono

RSK said:


> Love the "and breathe" button, BTW


That's essential to well being, man!  

You know, sometimes I just don't wanna be looking at so much stuff all the time. Its actually why I left the "Home" button as well.


----------



## RSK

jononotbono said:


> That's essential to well being, man!
> 
> You know, sometimes I just don't wanna be looking at so much stuff all the time. Its actually why I left the "Home" button as well.


As long as I don't have to be connected to a respirator....


----------



## el-bo

jononotbono said:


> Back in the touch hole I go.


----------



## jononotbono

Happy Easter everyone. I thought I'd make another video on the latest nonsense in the Touch Hole. 

Here's the new Harp!


----------



## RSK

Did you just say it's almost done?


----------



## iggyigoe

Ok, can we just stop this now Luke... you ever heard of updates? Send out V1.0, charge a gazillion bucks for it and then update every 3 or so months.. I guarantee you, 90% of this forum will buy it today! Release the beast and no more teasers.. Please!


----------



## RSK

Seriously, most companies release a product when it's 80% ready. You're at what, 110%?


----------



## jononotbono

RSK said:


> Seriously, most companies release a product when it's 80% ready. You're at what, 110%?


Fuck man. I've only just read this. How rude of me. I'm so sorry :(

110%

?

I only turn my amps up to 11 so you are close! 😂


Here's a promo shoot I was thinking 😂


----------

